# New update on me



## Stina (May 20, 2004)

Hi Ladies.

Back in February on my first month of clomid I m/c but on friday I got another BFP at the GP's.

He said that I am now roughly 5wks+3 as he thinks with the clomid still in my system that I ovulated very quickly again after miscarrying.

I was at the early pregnancy clinic today and all my blood levels came back satisfactory.
I am going in for a scan tomorrow but they are unsure if they will be able to see anything yet and I am also booked in for an 8wk scan on the 20th April at the fertility clinic.

I have to say that Clomid is definately a miracle drug in my opinion.

Baby dust to all.  

Please keep everything crossed for us that this pregnancy continues.


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

stina I have everything crossed for you.  Hope this pregnancy works out for you.


----------



## tracyb (Aug 29, 2005)

Congratulations Stina, that is wonderful news


----------



## Vikster (Oct 11, 2005)

Congratulations on your BFP!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Stina
Congratulations!!! thats fantastic news good luck and hope everything goes well

Take care
Emmaxx


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

Wow - what fantastic news

Here's wishing you a fantastic, relaxing and happy eight months ahead Stina!!

S
xx


----------



## Stina (May 20, 2004)

Thankyou everyone for your kind words.


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Stina what wondrful news. I hope everything goes to plan. Take care of you and little bean, and keep us posted.

xxxx


----------



## strawbs (May 16, 2005)

congratulations on your bfp.  Wishing you a happy 9 months   
strawbs xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

huge congrats and sticky vibes for your little one 

Take it easy
xxx


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

what wonderful news stina, I am so pleased for you...take care of your precious cargo.  

Sarah


----------



## kim77 (Dec 17, 2005)

What great news Hun, enjoy it


----------



## Stina (May 20, 2004)

Thankyou ladies.

I've had two hcg and progesterone level tests done this week, and everything is going according to plan, which is a great relief.

Babydust to all!!


----------



## jocole69 (Dec 19, 2004)

Congratulations Stina,

So pleased everything is going ok.  Jo xx


----------



## baby whisper (Sep 22, 2004)

Congratulations Stina, that is wonderful news  

love bw xx


----------

